# Digging at sheets and pillows



## Anisthelop (Nov 2, 2020)

My bunny who is almost 7 months old has recently started digging at my bedsheets and pillows, tearing them up. She lives in my room and is roam free. Is there anyway that I can train her not to do that to my bed? I've already had to get new pillows, and sheets because she destroys them! I do have an xpen, but I prefer not to use it because its very big and restricts me from parts of my room. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Catlyn (Nov 2, 2020)

If she's spayed, that's great, if not, you need to get it done. 

In the meantime, however, you could either block the access to your bed, maybe move steps or lower cabinets from the vicinity, maybe raise the bed's edge or something.

Another option is enrichment and positive distraction. Give her a digging box full of soil/sand/paper and see if she likes it.
My diggy boy loved a homemade scratching board. Youtube has some great videos on how to make one of these. 

Train her to the word "no." Maybe gently push her to jump off on her own or lure her off the bed with some pellet treats.

Lay a big fat duvet or carpet or something you don't mind getting wrecked on what you want to protect.

Some of these shouöd be of assistance.


----------



## zuppa (Nov 2, 2020)

Anisthelop said:


> My bunny who is almost 7 months old has recently started digging at my bedsheets and pillows, tearing them up. She lives in my room and is roam free. Is there anyway that I can train her not to do that to my bed? I've already had to get new pillows, and sheets because she destroys them! I do have an xpen, but I prefer not to use it because its very big and restricts me from parts of my room.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, same question is she neutered or not? how long ago if yes
Also I see your other threads that you've got another rabbit recently, about 4 months old now so basically you have two female rabbits one 4 months and other 7 months, I suspect the younger one is not neutered and it is time between 4 and 7 months when they can start showing hormonal behaviour, so I think your older bun sounds like becoming hormonal to me.

If she is free roam it is not easy to limit her territory because she won't like it most likely but with her being hormonal you will probably have to go for it until she is neutered or mature enough, about 1 year old or older, she can calm down bit depending on her breed, development and character


----------



## Bunnyman61 (Nov 3, 2020)

All my rabbits have done this, despite being spayed. This is why I've spent hundreds of dollars on inexpensive fitted sheets over the past 13 years that I've kept a rabbit in my bedroom. You can purchase a nice fitted sheet from Walmart or online for about $10 a pop. I consider all this to be a small price to pay to share my life (and bedroom) with a wonderful lagomorph! 

If you were to place a pile of old clothing, towels, blankets, etc. that you no longer need on your bed, it might divert your rabbit's attention away from your valued bedding. Digging is a way of life for most rabbits and is an extremely powerful behavioral imperative.


----------



## HalaBuns (Nov 4, 2020)

One of my spayed buns loves burrowing into my pillows and used to dig and chew them too. She totally shredded a couple of pillow cases once. She seems to have become bored of it now, but as @Bunnyman61 said, inexpensive bedding will be the way forward unfortunately just in case.


----------



## Bunnyman61 (Nov 5, 2020)

HalaBuns said:


> One of my spayed buns loves burrowing into my pillows and used to dig and chew them too. She totally shredded a couple of pillow cases once. She seems to have become bored of it now, but as @Bunnyman61 said, inexpensive bedding will be the way forward unfortunately just in case.


Sometimes, you just gotta let bunnies be bunnies. I always keep my pillows well away from my little roommate!


----------



## HalaBuns (Nov 5, 2020)

Bunnyman61 said:


> Sometimes, you just gotta let bunnies be bunnies. I always keep my pillows well away from my little roommate!


Yeah, I’ve come back from a few days away to a few holes in the pillows. Probably as punishment haha


----------

